# Post injection Pain!!!



## hugol (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello my friends! I need help. ....
I started a cycle 3 weeks ago with tren ace , test cp , and masteron 1 ml 3 X week and I stay with lots of pain about 3/4 days after the injection! !! Normally in the glutes! !! 
What can I do to stop or prevent the pain! ! 
Thanks a lot....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 23, 2016)

Pin each oil in a separate spot and see what hurts. Then go back and tell your source that particular oil is garbage.

Or man up.  Is it just pain or is there a lot of swelling a knot for like a week?


----------



## Jaydub (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah, PoB has a good idea. What's your pinning technique? It's only hurting after you pin glutes? Doesn't hurt after you pin quads? Are you moving the needle around a lot while you're pressing the plunger?


----------



## IHI (Oct 23, 2016)

perfect answers above^^

Will also add, once you pin each alone to isolate any issue to a certain oil, could be a possible allergic reaction if they use different base oils for each. I had to go elsewhere after I found one fella was using an oil base I'm allergic too and it wrecked havoc on my pin spot and body.

I do my base test with a small deca dose for joints, found I cant stack it for whatever reason, always messes me up and hurts like the devil, so 2 different pins and all is well.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 23, 2016)

POB has painful glutes all the time, :32 (16):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 24, 2016)

IHI said:


> perfect answers above^^
> 
> Will also add, once you pin each alone to isolate any issue to a certain oil, could be a possible allergic reaction if they use different base oils for each. I had to go elsewhere after I found one fella was using an oil base I'm allergic too and it wrecked havoc on my pin spot and body.
> 
> I do my base test with a small deca dose for joints, found I cant stack it for whatever reason, always messes me up and hurts like the devil, so 2 different pins and all is well.



What oil? I hear a lot of complaints when Labs use MCT.


----------



## hugol (Oct 24, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pin each oil in a separate spot and see what hurts. Then go back and tell your source that particular oil is garbage.
> 
> Or man up.  Is it just pain or is there a lot of swelling a knot for like a week?



I can not separete ! Its a vial with a mix of the 3 products 
During 3/4 days I have pain and à litle of swelling to!


----------



## hugol (Oct 24, 2016)

Jaydub said:


> Yeah, PoB has a good idea. What's your pinning technique? It's only hurting after you pin glutes? Doesn't hurt after you pin quads? Are you moving the needle around a lot while you're pressing the plunger?



The pain is not imediatly ! Starts the next day and stay about 3/4 days. ... I am starting to consider if I Will continue or not!!!


----------



## IHI (Oct 24, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> What oil? I hear a lot of complaints when Labs use MCT.



Im allergic to sesame and this particular stuff used sesame oil as its base...not good, not good at all. Leg would swell up and get bright red looking like an infection, hurt to walk on it/move it, and I had flu like symptoms for days after. 3rd and last pin I stopped, only used prescribed stuff, everything normal...did that for a few weeks, then tried this oil 1 more time with same dabilitating results. Asked a question and immediately knew why.


----------



## anewguy (Oct 24, 2016)

This should help you


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 24, 2016)

hugol said:


> I can not separete ! Its a vial with a mix of the 3 products
> During 3/4 days I have pain and à litle of swelling to!



Your lab is retarded for mixing tren ace with test cyp and mast what I am assuming is prop.

You either have a toxin in the oil causing the irritation or are allergic to the propionic acid in the mast (if it's prop). 

Or you just are being kinda wimpy. Short esters can irritate. Just how it is sometimes


----------



## hugol (Oct 24, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your lab is retarded for mixing tren ace with test cyp and mast what I am assuming is prop.
> 
> You either have a toxin in the oil causing the irritation or are allergic to the propionic acid in the mast (if it's prop).
> 
> Or you just are being kinda wimpy. Short esters can irritate. Just how it is sometimes



Sorry ! Test prop and masteron as well!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 24, 2016)

Deal with it. I doubt it's an infection.

Tren ace/Test prop/mast prop - yes that's going to hurt


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 24, 2016)

theres so many factors that can lead to some pain after injection. To me it sounds like the pain is bearable and you shouldnt worry about it.


----------



## hugol (Oct 24, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Deal with it. I doubt it's an infection.
> 
> Tren ace/Test prop/mast prop - yes that's going to hurt



Can you explain me better please !


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 24, 2016)

I always get a little pain and swelling from Test Prop. Nature of the beast.


----------



## deejeff442 (Oct 24, 2016)

I had some test prop . Next day after pinning it would swell to a golf ball and pretty painful. 
Lasted 5 or 6 days. So I got a different lab .
Must have been bad .


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Oct 26, 2016)

hugol said:


> Can you explain me better please !


Short esters break down faster causing more soreness from time to time. This is the norm. Some people try to warm the oil to help with the pain...but honestly i dont think it helps. Either deal with it or go long ester with ur compounds. Its not gonna kill u.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 26, 2016)

Like has already been said. Some pain is totally normal. Is it getting red and swelling? Is the pain crippling? I have only had it really hurt bad a couple times and both times there was swelling and a knot. However it is typically uncomfortable when you first start out.


----------



## pastepotpete (Nov 12, 2016)

no pain no gain


----------



## pastepotpete (Nov 12, 2016)

what if you inject the steriod in the wrong vein could you die?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 13, 2016)

pastepotpete said:


> what if you inject the steriod in the wrong vein could you die?



always go for the cock vein


----------



## Jaydub (Nov 13, 2016)

pastepotpete said:


> what if you inject the steriod in the wrong vein could you die?



Try not to aim for a vein dude.. having coughing fits after injections?


----------



## Sapper (Nov 13, 2016)

Try to get comfortable so youre not moving the needle around during injection. And yeah, all those compounds mixed together, reguardless of oil used, sounds painful as hell.


----------



## LMC-Lillian (Nov 15, 2016)

There are many factors to course inject pain. Hope the following can do a favor. 
1. Cut your shots 50:50 with sterile filtered oil.
2. Before you shoot, it maybe can help to warm your gear.
3. Inject slowly, take 30 seconds per mL.
4. If none of these work you could have dirty gear.


----------



## Sapper (Nov 17, 2016)

LMC-Lillian said:


> 3. Inject slowly, take 30 seconds per mL.



That's a good one too. Made a huge difference with Tren for some reason, I always just tried to get it over as fast as possible. Injecting really slow helped so much I damn near don't even feel it anymore.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 17, 2016)

Never ever have I had pip....and I've injected it all. Just a bunch of pussies. Or shitty gear.  Ok a little hurt injecting suspension. Nothing to cry about


----------



## widehips71 (Nov 17, 2016)

Nothing personal but I hate this kind of shit. You're complaining about injecting steroids? Suck it up Nancy


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 17, 2016)

First time I did a quad injection it hurt and had a couple days worth of pip.

Not sure how you would explain it coincidentally, ironically or got used to it quickly but it didn't happen again after that.

These are pharmaceutical TC-200 injections mind you.


----------



## Anabolictemple (Nov 25, 2016)

Add some lidocaine in your syringe.

anabolictemple


----------



## automatondan (Nov 25, 2016)

Anabolictemple said:


> Add some lidocaine in your syringe.
> 
> anabolictemple



Who the heck are you and why are your trying to advertise in your post? Get lost.


----------



## creekrat (Nov 30, 2016)

So basically the anabolic substances are crystaline  and the process of them migrating from the muscle tissue into the blood stream actually causes damage to the muscle.  This however is on a very microscopic level and different esters, oils, etc, act differently on different users.  To me it sounds more like discomfort which is nothing to worry about.  Where are you injecting at and are you rotating sites or hitting the same spot every time?


----------



## creekrat (Nov 30, 2016)

Anabolictemple said:


> Add some lidocaine in your syringe.
> 
> anabolictemple



Tell me how the fukk this works?  If his pain/discomfort is 3 to 4 days post injection then the lido won't do any damn good.  It'd be worn off by say ohhhhhhh 3 or 4 days before his pain


----------

